# where can i buy 2mm or very thin plywood - surrey UK



## designerstuart (16 Jul 2012)

hello all

a few years back i did a bit of modelmaking and used 1.5 or 2mm plywood in 4 by 8 foot sheets. is this still available? seems pretty hard to find on the net. My main question is if anyone knows a good supplier of this stuff in the Guildford area? i've seen a recommendation for Totton timber, southampton, but it's a little far and they don't seem to have the full sheets. 2m long is a minimum, but i can do it in 300mm wide strips.

If this material is not available any more, got a recommendation for how to do a 150mm radius without using MDF (it's on a boat) which i can butt joint to 18mm ply almost seamlessly?! i was going to make it up in layers, gluing strips together on a jig.

thanks all!


----------



## Woody Alan (16 Jul 2012)

Hi,

These people are not near you but may be able to help advise, They mus get it from somewhere and I suspect cut it from bigger sheets.

http://www.slecuk.com/catalogue/2.0mm-B ... ywood.html

Alan


----------



## 9fingers (16 Jul 2012)

SL Hardwoods do 1.5mm in 5x5 sheets

http://www.slhardwoods.co.uk/SheetMater ... aspx?ID=30

Bob


----------



## jasonB (16 Jul 2012)

And also in Croydon you have Richard Russel Panels though they will deliver it may be pricy for one sheet.

http://www.richardrussell.co.uk/

You could give Surrey Timbers a ring, hes started to do some sheet material but not sure about skin ply.

http://www.surreytimbers.co.uk/


----------



## designerstuart (16 Jul 2012)

thanks all

i have called surrey timbers and that looks like a good option.
thanks everyone else as well.


----------

